# Anyone else have very long cycles on Clomid?



## holtro (Mar 4, 2008)

I've been on Clomid for rather a long time. I'm 38 (well 39 on Sunday actually, but let me hang onto these last few days!!) and was prescribed this drug by my ob-gyn back in Nov'06 as I had very irregular cycles. I took 4 cycles of 50mg then 4 cycles off, then 7 cycles on, o/w 5 on 100mg. I've had trans-vaginal scans each month and have always had an egg round about the right time, but despite 'trying' very hard (!), I have only ever had BFNs. I had a laparoscopy/hysteroscopy in Aug'07 and my ob-gyn successfully removed some 'old' endometriosis, and said that everything looked fine down there and we should keep on trying. Now 6 months after the op, and we're ready for the next step. We were supposed to try IUI in my last cycle, but my egg was rather late, likely due to a large corpus luteum squeezing it to one side. My consultant said this was likely due to an early miscarriage in the previous cycle. I'm now on Day 53 of the current cycle, not pregnant and no sign of a bleed.

My cycles on Clomid have been 27, 27, 34, 37, 30, 28, 48, 28, 39, 29, 53 (& still counting!). My consultant said the long ones - particularly since the op - could be down to biochemical pregnancies which he says are usually due to chromosonal abnormalities, but my acupuncturist (who I've only been seeing a few weeks, but feel very comfortable with), thinks it could be implantation issues. I have had an initial consultation at the Lister, and I have also sent my completed registration form to the ARGC and am waiting for an appointment (which could be 4-6 weeks).  I want to make sure I choose the right clinic for me. I'm also coming off the Clomid now and having a couple of months 'au naturel' before my ARGC consulation and no doubt lots more testing...

OK so this is a long rambling post, and I didn't mean to say this much!! What I do want to know is if there are any ladies out there who have ovulated successfully on Clomid but have had these very long cycles? Or who have been on Clomid this long? I guess I'd like to be reassured that I'm not alone out here!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there holtro 

i personally can help with your ??'s as clomid only ever shortened my cycles but as you are aware short + long cycles are an everyday occurrence with clomid, i was only on clomid for 6 months, i do hope you get some replies + wish you every success with the journey ahead of you 

xxx


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Holtro.  I'm afraid that I can't answer your questions very well...  If you did indeed Ovulate on Clomid I would assume that your cycles would stay around the same length.  So it makes sense that possibly you could be conceiving but they just don't stick.  Anyways I sent you some bubbles for luck, and I hope the other ladies can answer better.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Holtro

Can you please respond if you are still on FF - I would like to discuss this topic further.

Thanks

George x x x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

'Hi Pinklady

Looking at Holtro's profile she hasn't been online since begining of Oct hun


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for responding Shellebell

Anyone else got any comments


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I've been the opposite hun, HAd very long/irregular cycles and clomid seems to have helped.
One of the side effects is that it will change your cycles, so long to short and short to long   just to really


----------

